# 2010 Albuquerque Balloon Fiesta Tips & thoughts



## Timothy Fitzgerald (Sep 1, 2010)

Hi All,

Just a few thoughts, tips, and ideas for the 2010 Albuquerque Balloon Fiesta

- Bring warm clothes! Daytime temps are usually in the 80's but the overnight temperatures dip down to the 40's and 50's.

- The Special Shapes glow is the most popular event

- Weekday launches aren't as busy as the weekends

- Some of the camping areas don't allow you to move your camper in and out daily

- Courtesy Shuttles are free and they will transport you anywhere you want within the field, you just have to wave them down

- The balloons don't fly on windy days

- It takes a long while to get back to your camper after an event ends, so be prepared

- If you volunteer for a pilot it's possible to get free admission

Here are some more ideas and information: http://www.campingroadtrip.com/tips-and-articles/albuquerque-international-balloon-fiesta


----------



## try2findus (Sep 1, 2010)

Re: 2010 Albuquerque Balloon Fiesta Tips & thoughts

Thanks for the info.  I know we won't make it this year but I would love to see it one year in Albuquerque.  

We have them around here once a year but I am sure there is no comparison.


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2010)

Re: 2010 Albuquerque Balloon Fiesta Tips & thoughts

one thing u don;t want to miss out on ,, is the nightly Balloon party ,, at the Holiday Inn ,, u won;t know what drunk is till u party with the Baloonist ,, their moto is champagn and propane ,, breakfast of baloonist ,, and yes i know all about the feasta ,, i lived not more then 4 miles from the luanch site ,, and as most do out there ,, it is just another day ,, another ballon ,, no big deal ,, hell they do that stuf all fall long out there ,, but i know how some are on here ,, and if u think i am just messing around then ,, i challenge u ,, to see  if i have or have not been to the baloon thingy ,, or if i really know ALB ,, i was born in NM ,, and lived in Alb. since my 5th grade in school ,, and yes i know Maxi Anderson ,, And the Late  Ben Abrouzzo ,, (dated his daughter ) Mary Pat ,, and they owned the "World Balloon Corperation " ,, ok come on challenge me on ALB ,, folks 
or for that matter ,, also on Los Alamos NM ,, where i was born ,, 
anyone up to it  ???


----------



## Timothy Fitzgerald (Sep 2, 2010)

Re: 2010 Albuquerque Balloon Fiesta Tips & thoughts

try2findus I'm sure you'll get to Albuquerque - you just have to make it happen.  No excuses. ;-)

Go for it!!


----------



## try2findus (Sep 3, 2010)

Re: 2010 Albuquerque Balloon Fiesta Tips & thoughts

Oh, you are so right!  I know there is a balloon festival in our near future!  We'll get 730 to show us the ballooning ropes!


----------



## CharlieS (Sep 6, 2010)

Re: 2010 Albuquerque Balloon Fiesta Tips & thoughts

Brings back memories.. The last time I was there was 1987. Maybe I'll make it back again next year....


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2010)

Re: 2010 Albuquerque Balloon Fiesta Tips & thoughts

Charlie ,, u were out there at the same time i lived there ,, i did not move to Tn till 91 ,, Man i wished i would have known u then ,, u could have stayed at my place for free ,, and almost walked to the launch sight ,,    :approve:  :approve:


----------



## CharlieS (Sep 9, 2010)

Re: 2010 Albuquerque Balloon Fiesta Tips & thoughts

Too bad we didn't know one another then Rod.

Albuquerque is one of my favorite places. I was at the Balloon Fiesta last in 1987, but have been back to Albuquerque many times since. The food is great!

I wish I could come to this year's meet and greet. I know you guys are going to have a great time.


----------



## Timothy Fitzgerald (Sep 10, 2010)

Re: 2010 Albuquerque Balloon Fiesta Tips & thoughts

That's the spirit!! (this was supposed to be in response to try2findus)


----------

